# 3 week old baby - blood in stools



## chunkymonkeyuk

Hello there.  I wonder if you can help me.  My baby daughter started to have bloody diapers last night and she's had 4 of these since.  The blood is definately coming from her bum and is red and mucusy.  She is also making some very smelly nappies (like fish!), but I think this can be linked to feeding formula??  She doesn't appear to be in abdominal pain and is eating normally (breast milk occasionally topped up with formula).

I have called the midwife unit who advised to 'keep an eye on things and to go to my GP or A&E if I am concerned'.  Silly question, but at what point should I get concerned!!?  

Many thanks

Jo xx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Jo

Any baby who has blood in poo should be seen by GP. Try and get an appointment.

Ideally take along a sample so that the GP can see.

Your dd may have been straining but its best to get her seen

Jxxx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk

Hi Jeanette and thanks for the reply.  Luckily our outreach worker from special care came to see Isabel (my other daughter) on Wednesday, so whilst she was here I told here about Evie's nappies.  We had kept the diapers and she looked at these and said that whilst she didn't think it was urgent (given that Evie is otherwise well) we should get her seen to.  She told us that the GP would probably refer us to A&E so we decided to go straight there.  DH took Evie in and they admitted her to the Childrens Ward, given that the diapers are bloody rather than blood streaked and the cause is unknown.  They kept her in last night and she'll probably stay in tonight as well whilst they wait for stool and blood test results.  They have suggested either a formula intolerance or a gut infection may be the cause, but can't confirm at this stage.

I'll let you know how she gets on, but thanks again for the reply.

Jo xx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk

Hello again.  Just a quick update so that people with a similar problem can follow the thread.  Evie has now been diagnosed with a milk protein intolerance and put on a dairy free formula.  This seems to have done the trick as her nappies have returned to normal and she's feeding well and gaining weight.

It took quite a while to get diagnosed (which was very frustrating) and this meant three nights in hospital.  The first stool sample they tested came back inconclusive and therefore we had to send off fresh samples.  Needless to say they eventually confirmed the intolerance and we have finally been able to give poor Evie some relief.

Jo xxxx


----------

